
Show HN: Success Bot – Onboard users faster with in-app recommendations - joyceaa
Hi, HN — My name is Aaron Joyce. I&#x27;m one of the co-founders of Traitly (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;onboarding.traitly.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;onboarding.traitly.com</a>).
Traitly helps SaaS companies to better engage their users by providing them with intelligent recommendations, using machine learning-powered tools.<p>Today, we&#x27;re releasing our first public beta product - the User Success Bot. It enables SaaS companies to onboard new users faster and more efficiently. It can be added to your site with just one line of JavaScript.<p>We fetch user and event data in real-time from third-party services, like Segment, Mixpanel, and Intercom. You can specify a how-to for each event a user can perform inside your app that helps them get set up. You have the option to determine the order in which events are shown in the User Success Bot.<p>As a user completes an event, we update the list of items shown in real-time and increase their progress score. This helps to gamify user onboarding.<p>Onboarding doesn&#x27;t just happen during the user&#x27;s first session. The User Success Bot isn&#x27;t only shown to users on first sign in - it encourages your users to complete key events inside your app over time (second, third sessions, and subsequent sessions).<p>We’d love to get your feedback on the product!
======
christopherkc
Sounds interesting. We use Segment to track what users do inside our app. How
does this data work with your widget?

~~~
joyceaa
Co-founder here. We use Segment Webhooks to access your users' real-time data
feed, for example, who your users are and what they do inside your app.
Whenever a user completes an event in your app (for example, create a project
or add a user), Segment sends a message to the Traitly platform and Traitly
checks whether the event the user performed is a key event shown inside the
User Success Bot. If it is, we remove it from the list of key events the user
sees and we increase their progress score. If you need any more information on
this, feel free to follow up here or contact me directly at aaron@traitly.com

